# Bands wider than forks-attachment



## Scrat (Apr 20, 2020)

I've been trying out some different band cuts and thicknesses with different Ammo weights to get a feel for what I like.

I just got a theraband black 1" straight cut band in the mail. I'm shooting a scout LT in OTT holding sideways. I've been using the flip clips for attachment. The forks in the scout are about 3/4" wide.

1. Is it okay to use a band wider than the forks? If so and if I use the flip clips, should I just center it up and let the band edges hang out. Or can I fold the edges under to make it fit. Or would it be better to just tie it instead of using flip clips?

Any advice is appreciated!

-Scrat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

The way you are doing will work fine, you can always fold the band in half if you would like and have the folding edge pointing towards the shooting gap if you would like to try this out

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat (Apr 20, 2020)

Okay, I'll give that a try. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Yup like JASling said just fold them in half and attach. Did that for a while with wide TheraBand and made no difference in shooting at all.


----------

